# Wellington reservoir



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Can you guys help me out? I was thinking about heading out to wellington to do some bass fishing. I have fished findlay before by not the wellington reservoirs.I checked the lake out on google maps and saw two bodies of water there. One is kind of normal shaped and has county highway 5 running through it and the other one is to the north of it and looks like a giant triangle on the map but doesn't have a name on it. Can you fish in both? (hte reason I ask is the triangle one looks too clean cut like a city water supply or something and I have never been out there before.) and if so which one has better bassin?
Thanks


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Both are pretty good for bass. No structure to either lake. You have to move around alot. They are both like glass bowls, but they both have a good population of bass, crappie, and gills.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The upground (triangle) is probably the better of the two. Clear water and deep near the shorelines. Shallowest water is straight out from the boat launch, a big underwater island. Deepest water is north of there. Bass, bluegill, crappie, channel cat and a few pike and walleyes.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the tips, I think I am going to take a trip out there next week. Are they electric only?


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

yes electric only, you can have an outboard on your boat there as long as you keep it up.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

roger, thanks


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Going out tomorrow morning for a few hours until it gets to hot, or whenever they stop biting, whichever comes first. I'll let you all know how we do.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

good chance i'll be out there around noon or so to catch some bluegills


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Good luck out there, maybe we will see you. Look for two guys in a 14ft tracker pretending like they know how to bass fish!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

so how was the fishing? I was there yesterday evening, and did pretty good.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

kprice said:


> so how was the fishing? I was there yesterday evening, and did pretty good.


Sorry I was out of town the last couple days. We hit the water at wellington around 6am and went along the shoreline up the right side from the boat launch. We were fishing the drop off by the weedline and caught 6 largemouth from 12in to 14in. 4 were on spinner baits that we let sink then slow rolled along the bottom. One came off a 3in curly tail jig. and the last one off a spoon that I burned on the surface after seeing a bass feeding on the surface about 5ft from shore. What a lake though! clear and deep. It was really cool being able to see 10-20ft down. That is what I imagine most of the lakes in canada to look like. And tons of bluegill, we saw several schools of a couple hundred at least! I have a feeling there are some huge bass in there and definitly look forward to hitting the lake again, maybe even tomorrow evening if I can get out. 

Also we hit spencer for a couple hours afterwards and I picked off two bass from a log in the water on a fluke bait. and a nice 11.5 in crappie slammed a full size bass spinner bait next to a stump. All in all a great day on the water.


----------



## DMW (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey guys. Yep, I know the reservoir is closed, and there hasn't been a post here in about 14 years, but if anyone is still out there that plans on getting out there perhaps you could help a fellow fisherman out. Im planning on hitting the wellington as well as spencer a lot this spring and summer. a few years ago my friend and I went out mid summer and destroyed bass all day with soft plastics fished as jerk baits over the weeds and haven't been able to replicate that trip since. The canoe we used is now gone and Im planning on grabbing a Bass Hunter to get back out on the water. Anyone know any good post spawn patterns? tips, techniques etc. etc. Im planning on getting some new gear along with that boat but on a college students salary theres only so much I can get. I was hoping there would be someone out there that is knowledgeable on the forage fish found in the reservoir as well. As it will most likely be my primary fishing spot over the next few months Id be willing to spend some dough to match the hatch to that reservoir specifically. Furthermore, Ive seen some pages that say there are pike in there. has anyone had any luck catching any? Ive never caught a pike before and would love to get a hook in one. Id also like to know about any other good small lakes or reservoirs around. I live in Elyria so anything nice around there that I could do some nice offshore bassn would be great.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I have never seen a pike there, only heard about them. It seemed like we had one really good year a few years back, and then it went down hill for us a bit. The last time we were there (I believe it was post spawn If I remember correctly) we were fishing deep weedbeds down the right side of the lake with weedless bass jigs. Well I should say my partner was catching them on weedless jigs, I was too stubborn to switch from soft plastics haha. 

I am hoping to get back out there this year.


----------



## DMW (Mar 7, 2014)

Hm. Ill have to give swim jigs a try. When my friend and I went out we fished weightless soft plastics over the hydrilla on the shore of the far bank a crossed from the ramp. I like the action of a sticko with a 5/0 hook fished like a jerk bait with no weights. Im about to try quite a few different techniques and baits this year. Im hoping I can pull some nice bass from there. I think Im gonna get a depth finder and see if I can find some brush piles and or drop offs to fish this year. Maybe ill see you out there. gonna try to be there around 5am when I can


----------

